# Trademark Question



## finesstang (May 13, 2008)

Quick question. My wife and I are starting a new childrens apparel line. This line will basically be composed of different screen printed t-shirt designs for boys and girls. What is the best way to register each design? Can we just trademark our company logo and attach it with each design we print? We are trying to find the best and efficient way to protect our designs.Thanks for any input.


----------



## baumwolle (Mar 4, 2006)

you could do a group registration: U.S. Copyright Office - Copyright Registration for Works of the Visual Arts (Circular 40)


----------

